# Dont want to sound awful but want a girl



## blakesmummy09

i desperatly would like a little girl this time as i already have a beautiful little boy which i was convinced was a girl all the way through and was a bit cut up he was a boy, this is going to be my last pregnancy either way but all the females in my family for generations have had little girls first but i didnt :( i find out on 29th of this month but im just so worried how im going to feel if i never get the daughter x


----------



## motherofboys

Hugs hun. On my side of the family the girls always come first. They haven't come to me at all though. I'm just beginning to understand the real devastation of possibly never having a daughter. 
Good Luck, hope you get your girl


----------



## laila 44

Honestly, I hope u get your daughter. There's nothing in the world that is more special than a mother-daughter relationship. At first i only wanted boys but now after having my dd I prayed this one old be a girl too and she is!! I would be very sad never having a daughter... Fx for u xx


----------



## maybebaby3

I hope you get your pink bundle! I was hoping for a girl this time but its a boy! That said my DS2 will have a bro only 3yrs younger so hopefully they will be close!


----------



## vic161209

have u had your scan?:flower:


----------



## motherofboys

Fingers crossed you heard girl


----------



## Willow87

laila 44 said:


> Honestly, I hope u get your daughter. There's nothing in the world that is more special than a mother-daughter relationship. At first i only wanted boys but now after having my dd I prayed this one old be a girl too and she is!! I would be very sad never having a daughter... Fx for u xx

LOL idk about anyone else but I never find these responses helpful. :shrug:


----------



## jennjennxx

hoping you heard pink xox


----------



## FlowerPotMum

Willow87 said:


> laila 44 said:
> 
> 
> Honestly, I hope u get your daughter. There's nothing in the world that is more special than a mother-daughter relationship. At first i only wanted boys but now after having my dd I prayed this one old be a girl too and she is!! I would be very sad never having a daughter... Fx for u xx
> 
> LOL idk about anyone else but I never find these responses helpful. :shrug:Click to expand...

I agree. 
Can I just say that, being a mother of wonderful 4 year old, self confessed 'mummy's boy', the relationship between a mother and her son is also very special!

I do hope that, for you, you get your girly though and I will be stalking to find out x


----------



## _jellybean_

Willow87 said:


> laila 44 said:
> 
> 
> Honestly, I hope u get your daughter. There's nothing in the world that is more special than a mother-daughter relationship. At first i only wanted boys but now after having my dd I prayed this one old be a girl too and she is!! I would be very sad never having a daughter... Fx for u xx
> 
> LOL idk about anyone else but I never find these responses helpful. :shrug:Click to expand...

agree..kind of sticking a knife in it if lo is a boy


----------



## onetwothreebp

laila 44 said:


> Honestly, I hope u get your daughter. There's nothing in the world that is more special than a mother-daughter relationship. At first i only wanted boys but now after having my dd I prayed this one old be a girl too and she is!! I would be very sad never having a daughter... Fx for u xx

Personally, I find my mother-son relationship to be pretty fucking special.

OP, how did your scan go? Sending you :hugs:!


----------



## Misscalais

laila 44 said:


> Honestly, I hope u get your daughter. There's nothing in the world that is more special than a mother-daughter relationship. At first i only wanted boys but now after having my dd I prayed this one old be a girl too and she is!! I would be very sad never having a daughter... Fx for u xx

I don't want to sound rude, but as a mother of two boys a mother son relationship is amazing, I don't think a mother daughter relationship would be any more special I think they will be just the same, just special in different ways, you can't say it's the most special thing in the world of you haven't experienced a son yourself.


----------



## Misscalais

OP, I hope you get your daughter :) I'm hoping for one this round too IF this pregnancy is viable and not a chemical. But most of all I just want a healthy happy baby to love.
But just remember if you have another son, I'm sure he will bring you just as much joy and love. 
Sending lots of girly vibes your way xo


----------



## Guppy051708

Hope you get your girl :dust:


----------



## jenniferttc1

onetwothreebp said:


> laila 44 said:
> 
> 
> Honestly, I hope u get your daughter. There's nothing in the world that is more special than a mother-daughter relationship. At first i only wanted boys but now after having my dd I prayed this one old be a girl too and she is!! I would be very sad never having a daughter... Fx for u xx
> 
> Personally, I find my mother-son relationship to be pretty fucking special.
> 
> OP, how did your scan go? Sending you :hugs:!Click to expand...

I agree with all the other ladies! It is just as amazing. Shopping, pedicures and hair bows do not define a "bond" the love of a mother and baby does! I get it, I never imagined being okay with a boy, but its the most amazing feeling having hom around. I am his mommy, and his super hero! A penis does not take a bond away.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Hope you get your princess OP, its okay to feel the way you do, and no matter what it will all be ok :)


----------



## FlowerPotMum

I've done a little stalking and from what I can see in OP's recent posts she got her little girl, just to put all your minds at rest :)


----------



## blakesmummy09

im so sorry ladies i lost the thread and been trying to find it for weeks.... i can confirm that i have been blessed with a little princess :) and my son is over the moon about having sister Eevie. Thankyou all you've been a wonderful support and reassuring about whatever the outcome it would be ok x


----------



## Mummy Bean

woo congrats. x


----------



## Guppy051708

Huge congrats!!!!!


----------



## motherofboys

Congrats!


----------

